# Vergleich zwischen UDP und TCP bzgl. des erzeugten Datenvolumens



## MD1978 (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich versuche gerade die Unterschiede zwischen UDP und TCP zusammenzufassen. Ich bin gerade beim Punkt Datenvolumen:


In diesem Abschnitt werden TCP und UDP im Bezug auf das erzeugte Datenvolumen beim Versenden von Nachrichten miteinander verglichen. Die Berechnungen beruhen auf folgenden Annahmen:

Der IP-Header umfasst keine zusätzlichen Optionen und ist damit 20 Bytes groß.
Der TCP-Header umfasst keine zusätzlichen Optionen und ist damit 20 Bytes groß.
Die zu versendende Nachricht ist 72 Bytes groß.
Die Datenverbindung ist optimal, das heißt es gehen keine Nachrichten verloren und es werden keine Nachrichten bei der Übertragung geändert.
UDP
 Bei UDP ergibt sich folgendes Datenvolumen:
 20 Bytes (IP-Header) + 8 Bytes (UDP-Header) + 72 Bytes (Nachricht) = 100 Bytes


TCP
 Verbindungsaufbau:
 4 * (20 Bytes (IP-Header) + 20 Bytes (TCP-Header)) = 160 Bytes
 eigentlicher Datenaustausch:
 20 Bytes (IP-Header) + 20 Bytes (TCP-Header) + 72 Bytes (Nachricht) = 112 Bytes
 Verbindungsabbau:
 4 * (20 Bytes (IP-Header) + 20 Bytes (TCP-Header)) = 160 Bytes

Somit ergibt sich bei TCP folgendes Datenvolumen:
 160 Bytes + 112 Bytes + 160 Bytes = 432 Bytes


Zusammenfassung:
 Bei einer optimalen Datenverbindung und sehr kurzen Nachrichten ist das Datenvolumen bei einer TCP-Übertragung mehr als viermal so hoch wie bei einer UDP-Übertragung.




Ich würde mich über Feedback freuen, ob das so stimmt.
Noch eine Frage: 
Wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel einen GPRS-Vertrag mit einem Freivolumen von 1 MB habe, sind dann die oben berechneten Bytes die anfallenden Daten? Oder muss ich dann noch die tieferliegenden Netzwerkschichten betrachten?


Gruss,

MD


----------

